# Gentle Leader for Puppy?



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

My 9-week-old, Jax, is trying to establish his dominance and is growling and biting too aggressively. When I discussed his behavior with my veterinarian, and she witnessed it herself when trying to examine him, one of her suggestions is that I move from a harness to a gentle lead. I have never used one before. Does anyone have any opinions on using a gentle leader with a puppy or any advice as to how to get Jax used to one?

Also, I struggle with when to use such a harness or lead. For example, I have read about the need to give Vizslas off-leash time to run around. Should that happen when he is older and is used to walking on a leash first, or is it okay to do so as a puppy?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

At 9 weeks it's unlikely this is a dominance thing...your vet sounds like they're building the (false) case for neutering him...but rather a need for socialization. Don't take Jax's behavior personally. You need to train him.

Start with a regular nylon collar and lead, he's small enough now to control with this. The "gentle leader" on the nose might freak him out, especially if he's not used to any form of collar and lead. Besides, you have to train him to it, it's not like you slip it on and there's an instant sense of calm and control. And until he gets all his shots, it's safest to not let him go in unknown areas, maybe your own back yard or friends.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've never used a gentle leader, but somewhere over the years it made it into my head that dogs should be older and have stronger necks before using them. You may want to investigate and see if there is any merit to that claim. What I have done but at an older age with a bunch of heeling practice already done is use a British slip lead as a head collar. I think it's a great tool for refining earlier training, but wouldn't necessarily recommend it as a first step. You slip the collar part over their head, leaving extra length, and then twist it into a figure 8. You then slip the new, second loop over their muzzle. They really don't like it at first, so expect some protesting. See this video if that's unclear. 




I'm in favor for getting them off leash ASAP. It's good for their souls. As Gingerling said, you do want to be mindful of vaccinations and everything, but now is the time to lay the ground work for excellent recall and trail manners. They tend to stick pretty close at this age, especially at a new location. I kept my girl on a 30 ft lead and just let her drag it. She was basically free, but I had a way to catch her if needed. Call him to you periodically throughout the walk and when he comes lavish praise on him like he just did the most amazing thing in the world. It's also fun to hide behind a tree or whatever and let them use those hunting instincts to find you. After hiding a few times, they learn to keep an eye on you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What exactly did your pup do at the vets, for them to draw this conclusions?


----------



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

I started using the gentle leader when the instructor at puppy classes suggested it! Boomer was 6 months old, it is a godsend. I use it all the time when going in public. It is something so simple and amazing. The only thing that is crazy is they try to get it off by usually going between your leg and rub it off! Lol. there is a video with it to explain its use and they stated that it is in the smithsonian as the most humane collar to teach a dog to walk on leash.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

sounds more fear than anything else, with 9 weeks you have had him probably for a week, there is a lot to learn and trust for him in his new environment, and at his age. 
i agree with the comments that gentle leader is not for this age group. remember, these guys are still very fragile at this age and easy to cause long term damage for them. i did the 30 feet long leash with mine too, after he was around 4 months old and it has helped a lot to build - he had a near perfect recall by the time he was 6 months old. patience, love, plays and lots of short positive training sessions will help for you guys to build bonding and confidence. Congratulations on your new pup, he will turn out as you form him.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

It was while the vet was holding him and examining him. He would growl and bite her and the technician hard. Like, Gabica, I would say that fear is a factor in most of the cases he was acting out and maybe all of them. I am keeping note of each time he acts that way so that I can figure out the primary cause.

Thank you for the suggestions on the leads (both the 30-foot lead and the gentle leader). I'm probably being a little overly cautious, since it's been 14 years since I had a puppy, but your suggestions and insight are helping!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What is your breeder saying, about the problems your having? 
I've had dogs that could get scared at the vets office. But I've never had one that young bite a vet.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

Re: Halti, my caution is be careful to keep the darn straps out of the pup's eyes. I have seen too many dogs with ill-fitting haltis, struggle with the pain of the straps in the eyes.


----------

